# John Deere 445 Engine



## Tugnut (Apr 19, 2020)

HI, Started my 445 this am and it was running on one cylinder. During troubleshooting checked the compression and found one cylinder 0 psi. Pulled valve cover and found the intake valve push rod laying to the side of the valve spring and rocker arm. Push rod is not bent. Any ideas on why, what is the next step? 

Thanks


----------



## jd110 (Nov 23, 2015)

Most likely the valve stuck briefly in the open position and left the push rod fall out. Probably need to pull the head and remove valves to clean valve stems and guides. Although some people report having luck with mixing Marvel Mystery oil to the fuel to help lubricate and clean valves. No personal experience with this though. Try pushing valve in manually and see if it feels free.


----------



## Tugnut (Apr 19, 2020)

jd110 said:


> Most likely the valve stuck briefly in the open position and left the push rod fall out. Probably need to pull the head and remove valves to clean valve stems and guides. Although some people report having luck with mixing Marvel Mystery oil to the fuel to help lubricate and clean valves. No personal experience with this though. Try pushing valve in manually and see if it feels free.


Thanks, I'll give it a try....


----------

